
A 5-year project to develop “rigorous formal foundations for Rust” - steveklabnik
http://lists.seas.upenn.edu/pipermail/types-announce/2016/005741.html
======
jbclements
Sorry to see this post sink without a trace; I think this is a really big
deal, and I'm excited to see a shared industry/academia ecosystem growing
around Rust. Now if only the macro system were a little more hygienic ....

